
People Unsure About 'Virtual' Doctor Visits - happy-go-lucky
https://learningenglish.voanews.com/a/people-unsure-about-virtual-doctor-visits/4788594.html
======
howard941
It shouldn't be forced on people but I'd love to have the option, especially
when I'm out of town and the doc's practice's policy forbids telemedicine even
on a cash basis.

